# pumkin head



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

https://www.google.com/amp/nbc4i.co...ngton-with-plastic-pumpkin-stuck-to-head/amp/

Seems to happen quite a bit


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saw that on the news Wednesday. I hope they did something for the deer. As of Wednesday they said the deer had the pumpkin on for 5 days already. 
Slow miserable death.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've seen storys about a couple deer with the plastic pumpkins on their head , always wondered if they were eating candy out of them.
I pulled a peanut butter jar off a raccoon once in our back yard, it had been on his head for at least two days, I think we were both relieved when the jar come off.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

I agree,i hope something is done asap.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

That would suck.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

There was 1 not too long ago with a real pumpkin I believe and 1 or 2 people went up and pulled it off.


----------



## Spike Dog (Mar 13, 2015)

Apparently the same thing happened in Williams county this year around Halloween. I heard that the sherriffs department managed to catch the deer and pull the bucket off his head.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/nbc4i.co...ngton-with-plastic-pumpkin-stuck-to-head/amp/
> 
> Seems to happen quite a bit





bobk said:


> Saw that on the news Wednesday. I hope they did something for the deer. As of Wednesday they said the deer had the pumpkin on for 5 days already.
> Slow miserable death.


Yep...they showed it last night on the news. The deer was attempting to browse feed. Was really sad!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

All this proves is that deer like pumpkin, which we all know. If the suburbanites are so concerned, maybe they should put out real pumpkins instead of plastic fakes!


----------



## jpbasspro (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

That's great news!
Thanks for the update.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I would of tried run it down and pull the pumpkin off it head. you'd think it couldn't run far.


----------

